# Funktioniert Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 auf einer HD 4350 ?



## arherko (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo 

Kann man mit einer HD 4350,Nfs Hot Pursuit 2 ohne ruckeln Spielen  ? 

AMD Athlon 64 Prozessor 2,0 Ghz 
2 GB Arbeitsspeicher
500 GB Festplatte 
Windows XP Professional 32 bit
HD 4350 Grafikkarte 

Kann mann mit diesen System,das Game zocken,und das ohne Laggs

MfG


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

Auf welcher Auflösung mit welchen Details denn?
Du kannst dir wohl denken, dass die 4350 nicht mehr so viel Leistung hat 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Galford (7. Juli 2011)

Hot Pursuit 2 macht sicherlich keine Probleme, denn das Spiel ist von 2002. 

Aber du meist wohl Hot Pursuit (3 oder 2010). Wenn du mit einer heute üblichen Auflösung (1680x1050 oder höher) spielen möchtest, würde ich dir eher abraten (aufgrund deines PC, nicht wegen dem Spiel an sich), es sei denn es kommt bei Steam im Summer Sale als Tages-Deal für wenig Geld.


----------



## city_cobra (24. Juli 2011)

Selbst mit der Hardware sollte es noch auf mittleren Details einigermaßen gut laufen...


----------

